# Sticky  Welcome OPPO Digital as a forum sponsor!



## Sonnie

We would like to welcome *OPPO Digital* as a sponsor of our *Blu-ray | DVD | Disc Media Players* forum.

Based in the heart of Silicon Valley, OPPO Digital designs and markets high quality digital electronics that deliver style, performance, innovation, and value to A/V enthusiasts and savvy consumers alike. The company's attention to core product performance and strong customer focus distinguishes it from traditional consumer-electronics brands.

Many of us know that their products speak for themselves... second to none!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I could not possibly be happier to have OPPO Digital as the Sponsor of the Blu-ray | DVD | Disc Media Players Forum. There is truly not a Brand I know of that I can recommend more to people. I own three OPPO Players and cherish them all. I have been allocating funds towards procuring a BDP-95 and plan soon to do so.
Cheers,
Jack


----------



## ALMFamily

Great news! I am going to be in the market for a BRP for my new HT soon and since every thread I read about BRP's says OPPO is the best....... perfect timing!! :T:T


----------



## TypeA

Woohoo, welcome Oppo!


----------



## tonyvdb

Glad to have Oppo aboard!


----------



## mechman

Spectracal and OPPO in one night! Things couldn't be better at HTS!


----------



## Jungle Jack

mechman said:


> Spectracal and OPPO in one night! Things couldn't be better at HTS!


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Extremely happy Oppo has joined our group. I am a proud owner of the BDP-83 and soon will purchase the BDP-93.

Welcome


----------



## tcarcio

Nice to have Oppo on board. I own the 93 and couldn't be happier with it. :T


----------



## lcaillo

Outstanding!


----------



## patchesj

Awesome... Now I can ask crazy questions like when they'll fix support for 24 bit LPCM UPnP streaming... Oppo is a great company, I've been impressed with the BDP-83 since I opened the box.


----------



## OZZIERP

The best player I have ever owned (BDP-83) and the next player will be another OPPO .


----------



## Rukk

Talk about perfect timing!!! I just pulled the trigger on a BDP-93 this morning! Great news!


----------



## OZZIERP

Rukk said:


> Talk about perfect timing!!! I just pulled the trigger on a BDP-93 this morning! Great news!


Between your TV and the Oppo I bet the picture quality will be outstanding.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Rukk said:


> Talk about perfect timing!!! I just pulled the trigger on a BDP-93 this morning! Great news!


Congratulations on the BDP-93 news. I bought mine 2 months ago. Great BDP player.


----------



## OZZIERP

Now a happy 103 owner and they just keep turning out better players.


----------



## tcarcio

I own Oppo and I love my BD player, Welcome to the forum.....:T


----------



## JBrax

I've been eyeing an Oppo for quite some time. Welcome to HTS.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Oppo is simply the best!!!


----------



## cobraguy

I own a BDP-95 and couldn't be happier. The video is pure and the audio is to die for. I replaced some very expensive separates in my audio section when I bought the OPPO and think it sounds terrific - especially the SACD. Plus, what it did for my DVD collection with it's up-converting technology was a nice surprise.
Quality product for sure.


----------



## Jungle Jack

cobraguy said:


> I own a BDP-95 and couldn't be happier. The video is pure and the audio is to die for. I replaced some very expensive separates in my audio section when I bought the OPPO and think it sounds terrific - especially the SACD. Plus, what it did for my DVD collection with it's up-converting technology was a nice surprise.
> Quality product for sure.


Hello,
The BDP-95 is a truly world class product. While I adore my BDP-83 and BDP-93, I really lament not getting a 95.
Best,
JJ


----------



## cobraguy

JJ- Someone had some refurbish BDP-95's for around 800.00 bucks not too long ago - I think it was Crutchfield or Music Direct if I'm not mistaken. Full warranty too.


----------



## Jungle Jack

cobraguy said:


> JJ- Someone had some refurbish BDP-95's for around 800.00 bucks not too long ago - I think it was Crutchfield or Music Direct if I'm not mistaken. Full warranty too.


Tempt not a desperate man! That would be an amazing price as BDP-93 prices have been rising due to the 93/95's being about the last design before the AACS HDMI Final Adopter Agreement (Analog Sunrise) where it still offers HD over Component Video (103/105 do not even have Component or any other Analog Video Outputs), Cinnavia free, and ISO Support provided the past few FW Updates were not performed.


----------



## cobraguy

JJ- I noticed those changes regarding the 105 and was not a fan (thought about "upgrading" but I don't think it's an upgrade at all except for the 4k ability) so I stuck with the 95. I happen to like the component hookup over the HDMI and besides that, my Aragon Pre/Pro does not have HDMI.
The 105 is a nice piece (great review in this months Home Theater Mag) but I still say that the 95 is the best piece OPPO has.


----------



## Bullitt5094

My 103 died last night. I've had an OPPO 103 for right at 4 years. It is in my HT and never moved and there are no kids in the house so it is well cared-for. I average about two movies a week on it, which I would think isn't a lot. But last night the transport apparently died in the middle of a BR Movie. It says there is no disk in the player when there is. I've put differing BRD, DVDs, and Red Book CDs in and the main menu says "reading disk" for a split second then says No Disk where the Disk icon is. Is 4-years the life expectancy of these relatively high-end systems? On the OPPO site I see nothing that indicates how I can get them repaired out of the 2-year warranty either. I'm extremely disappointed in a product I really liked up until now. Just a heads-up for those considering the product and a question on if Oppo repairs them. I'm considering either a Sony or Samsung at this point. Or ripping to my NAS and not even using a player.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Call them and find out how much it will cost to fix.


----------



## Bullitt5094

I will... when they open on Monday. Gee, I hadn't tought of that!


----------



## albe

:wave: Love my BDP-103...it does everything I ask of it!


----------



## Bullitt5094

Don't get me wrong. I think they are a great value for the money unless there is a mechanical design weakness. I'm only questioning the MTBF aspect. , I have a Thorens turntable from the mid 70s. It isn't like I'm hard on equipment. I'll see how they treat me when I contact them today. That will really tell the tale.


----------



## Bullitt5094

Talked to OPPO. They say it's still under warranty where they will repair it at no charge. It would have been $79 otherwise which is reasonable for out of warranty service. Still not happy it broke, but at this point, I'm impressed with the customer service effort. Thanks OPPO!


----------



## bxbigpipi

Bullitt5094 said:


> Talked to OPPO. They say it's still under warranty where they will repair it at no charge. It would have been $79 otherwise which is reasonable for out of warranty service. Still not happy it broke, but at this point, I'm impressed with the customer service effort. Thanks OPPO!


Good to hear your problem will be resolved


----------

